# Newsletter Contest



## potroastV2 (Aug 28, 2009)

We are putting together a monthly newsletter that will be emailed to our users. The person that can write the best newsletter will win choice of:

Sunmaster SM 400W H15 NDX , 
Sun SM 1000W H 37NDX,
Sunmaster SM 250 W BU 28 WDX,
Sun SL 250W U15 VRD


The newsletter can include website news, global news and OR quick how to article.

Thanks to hydroponicz.net for the donations.

On submission you release all rights of the article to the Rollitup.org.

Rules:
No copying from other sites or peers

Deadline:
Sept: 5th 2009

How to Submit:
Reply to this thread with your submission - 
https://www.rollitup.org/contests/234324-newsletter-submissions.html


----------



## mr.organicdrizzle (Feb 22, 2010)

I dont see any submissions here did any one submit anything?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 22, 2010)

not anything of importance.... it all got deleted


----------



## NewGardener (Mar 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not anything of importance.... it all got deleted


Is this still open? Do you want it in any particular format? HTML, PDF, Illustrator? How long would you like it (word count or pages)? Embedded photos and illustrations okay? I will do this for a chance at that gear. I will knock it out of the park.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2010)

any will do what you got?? let's see it


----------



## NewGardener (Mar 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> any will do what you got?? let's see it


Well, I'd be starting from scratch... How do you envision it? Maybe a four page booklet newsletter? Something that could be printed on an 8.5"x11" double sided and folded in half? Is that cool?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 17, 2010)

Just s small article I guess something short, informative, to the point, and entertaining


----------



## Shayden (May 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just s small article I guess something short, informative, to the point, and entertaining


Lately in New Zealand cops busted a giant undercover cannabis operatoin with more than 250 suspects and 750 charges. Police searched 35 buisnesses and alot of residential addresses; Search warrants were issued as part of Operation Lime. Over 100 cannabis growing operations were in kahootz with the buisnesses were found during the operation. So far 19 more have be discovered. Police also seized Methamphetamine, LSD, Ecstacy and firearms. TradeMe today also banned the trading of equipment that could be used for growing cannabis. Deputy Commissioner Rob Pope said "today's arrest would break the cornerstone of the illicit cannabis cultivation industry". He also went on to say that undercover officers had purchased equipment, given advice on growing cannabis, and even cannabis clones, and other over the counter drugs from these offenders. (April 27th, 2010)
In other news; Cheech and Chong! Cheech went on to say "Going to be legal. I think it's going to be legal on a nationwide basis within 3 years. It's the number on cash crop in the world. It is like outlawing wheat. Come on." On there press tour for "Hey Watch This" Cheech Marin and Tommy Chong have been showing off their Medicinal Marijuana card. They are releasing the movie in theaters, DVD, Blu Ray, and Video on Demand, on April 20 (4/20). Read more about it here: https://www.rollitup.org/content/5-cheech-amp-chong-back-spotlight.html
For those of you Canadian growers, you better start germinating your plants now (If you have not already) Last Frost is approaching quickly! Some parts of Canada it has already happened (Abbotsford, Chilliwak, Nanaimo, Victoria, Hamilton, Windsor ect) See the full list here: http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/5224/cafrost0.jpg

| 
|.| 
|.| 
|\./| 
/.\ |\./| /,\ Pass The J Brah!
.|--\ |\./| /-- / 
\^.\ |\\.//| /.^/ 
\--.|\ |\\.//| /|.--/ 
\--.|\ |\\.//| / |.--/ 
\---.|\ |\./| /|.---/ 
\--.|\ |\./| /|.--/ 
\ .\ |.| /. / 
_ -_^_^_^_- \ \\ // / -_^_^_^_- _ 
- -/_/_/- ^ ^ ^ ^ -\_\_\- - 
|
|
|


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (May 12, 2010)

Is this still open for submission? I just found this section, I think this is a great idea! Please let me know if I may submit...even if the prizes have changed. Thanks!


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 14, 2010)

Who WOn this. Is there still time to contribute?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2010)

Let's see what you got buddy!


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 14, 2010)

ok man, I posted the artice under the submissions thread. Happy reading.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2010)

cool. imma take a look thanks for the submission


----------



## Marcfive (Feb 2, 2013)

Lool is this contest still open


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2013)

no this was from 2009


----------



## gioua (Feb 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> no this was from 2009


shhhhh say yes.. and then when the work is done you explain how it was 4 year old thread...


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 26, 2013)

Back from the dead


----------

